# SPS dynamisch ne IP vergeben?



## BorisDieKlinge80 (10 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mal Frage... ist es möglich ner SPS (Siemens/VIPA/Beckhof) ihre IP dynamisch zu vergeben? Mein Vorgesetzer hat die Vorstellung, das wir ne Server Applikation Programmieren, welche bspw. einen DHCP server hat, welcher die am netz angeschlossen SPS's erkennt und denen dynamisch ne IP vergibt. Ist das Möglich?

grüße


----------



## marlob (10 Februar 2009)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob alle SPSen von allen Herstellern ihre IP-Adresse dynamisch beziehen können. Aber mal als guter Tipp aus der Praxis. Gib allen SPSen eine feste Adresse


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Februar 2009)

BorisDieKlinge80 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab mal Frage... ist es möglich ner SPS (Siemens/VIPA/Beckhof) ihre IP dynamisch zu vergeben? Mein Vorgesetzer hat die Vorstellung, das wir ne Server Applikation Programmieren, welche bspw. einen DHCP server hat, welcher die am netz angeschlossen SPS's erkennt und denen dynamisch ne IP vergibt. Ist das Möglich?
> 
> grüße


Die Vergabe der IP-Adresse erfolgt beim Hochlauf des Systems. Das bedeutet, die SPS läuft seltener als der Server-PC bzw. wird öfters abgeschaltet. Ist das so? Denn wenn die SPS durchläuft (was sie tun sollte) bringt das DHCP nichts. Woran sollen die SPSen eigentlich erkannt werden wenn sie keine IP-Adresse haben? Soll das ganze auf MAC-Ebene abgehandelt werden? Habt ihr da schon den richtigen Treiber geschrieben?
Was soll eigentlich der Vorteil dieser Lösung sein? Kennt ihr auch die Nachteile einer wechselnden IP-Adresse einer Produktionsanlage?


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (10 Februar 2009)

Naja ich halte davon auch nichts! Es soll hlat möglich sein wenn ein neues Modul in einer Produktionlinie an das System angeschlossen wird, welche eine eigen SPS hat, das dies erkannt wird... und sich am PC Server idendifiziert! In einem DB der SPS steht dann der Modul Typ etc. so weis der PC Server um was es sich handelt ... etc. und der Operator kann das ding bedienen.. so die philosophie.. naja halte davon auch nichts.

Ja eben ich dachte die SPS haben nen Statische IP, welche man anfangs über das Projekt vergibt.. direkt über die MAC kann ja nich kommuniziert werden oder? bspw. mit libnodave


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Februar 2009)

Das Ding hat ja ein Programm und eine Konfiguration. Und dort steht normalerweise die IP-Adresse mit drin (= statische IP-Adresse). Was soll jetzt dynamisch geändert werden.
Selbstverständlich ist Kommunikation über MAC möglich, wenn auch nicht über libnodave oder AGLink. Aber es gibt ja winpcap. Dieser Treiber wird auch von wireshark verwendet. Sollte also etwas taugen. Allerdings muss man dabei alles selbst machen.


----------



## Marc (3 März 2009)

Hallo Leute,
  für eine Phoenix Contact SPS gibt es eine Bibliothek für Netzwerkprotokolle. In dieser ist ein DHCP Client und DNS Client enthalten.
  Über den DHCP Client kann man der SPS einen Netzwerknamen zuweisen.
  Durch das Anmelden am DHCP Server, ist die SPS dann unter dem Parametrierten Namen im Netzwerk erreichbar.
  Die IP Adresse ist also nicht mehr nötig.
  Wird häufig eingesetzt wenn die SPS im IT Netzwerk eingesetzt wird und nicht in einem reinen SPS Netz.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 März 2009)

Dazu muss die SPS aber DHCP unterstützen, sonst nutzt das nichts.


----------



## bugatti66 (4 März 2009)

Marc schrieb:


> Durch das Anmelden am DHCP Server, ist die SPS dann unter dem Parametrierten Namen im Netzwerk erreichbar.
> Die IP Adresse ist also nicht mehr nötig.
> Wird häufig eingesetzt wenn die SPS im IT Netzwerk eingesetzt wird und nicht in einem reinen SPS Netz.


 
Auch andere Hersteller mit ProfiNet-Schnittstelle verwenden Namen für die Geräte und nicht mehr feste IP-Adressen.


----------



## Vaninger (9 September 2010)

*Phoenix Bibliothek -> Alternativ Oscat network-lib*

Hallo,

hätte zwei Fragen, die vielleicht von euch beantwortet werden können. 

1) Was kostet die Phoenix IT-Library ungefähr, mit der die SPS mit Namen im Netzwerk angesprochen werden kann?
2) Ist als Alternative evnentuell auch die Oscat Network Lib einsetzbar?

Danke für die Antworten.

Gruß
Vaninger


----------



## dimdum (9 September 2010)

Hallo
ich bin dabei folgendes aufzubauen.
Ein reines SPS Netzwerk dass IPs über DHCP bezieht. Man kann DHCP Server konfigurieren, dass IP Adressen nur neu vergeben werden wenn der Teilnehmer Zeit X in Tagen sich nicht angemeldet hat ansonsten bleiben selbst bei DHCP die IPs fast immer gleich. 

Für den Zugriff schreibe ich ein Programm mit Libnodave dass das Netzwerk scannt und die Teilnehmer anhand der Daten in einem Datenbaustein identifiziert. Bei meiner Anlage ist es wichtig, dass es eine Art Plug and Play gibt wo neue Maschinen unkompliziert erkannt werden. Die Daten wie IDs werden über Eingänge (Dipschalter) eingestellt, so kann überall die gleiche Software rein. (Sind Fahrwerke für eine Hängebahn) 

Ist an sich nicht einfach aber ich denke möglich alle male...

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Marc (10 September 2010)

Vaninger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hätte zwei Fragen, die vielleicht von euch beantwortet werden können.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du nur die SPS per Namen ansprechen möchtest dann einfach die IT Lib von der Homepage laden und DHCP Client aufrufen. Kostenpflichtig ist nur der SMTP Client in der Lib.


----------

